# *~Wymsicalness~*



## Wymsy (Jun 28, 2008)

Just a note that I don't update this first post, so you'll have to check out my latest posts in this thread in hopes of finding something new.

---

Ah yes well here it has returned, my art topic. Filled mostly with graphics and sometimes a drawing or two. I normally don't do requests but whatever.







This is the latest banner I've made. I need to get to making a new one soon.







And the latest avatar I made which I'm using at the moment.

So yeah, not much at the moment but feel free to comment. I'm too lazy to post some older stuff.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jun 28, 2008)

What is that second thing?


----------



## Wymsy (Jul 23, 2008)

Bah. I haven't been in the mood to do anything.







Just a request from somebody because I got bored enough.


----------



## Wymsy (Aug 30, 2008)

Long time no see....


----------



## Wymsy (Feb 9, 2009)

Resurrection!







First up is a Mamoswine. I usually don't do text, but I felt this banner could use some.







Next, Roserade. It feels kind of bright and happy to me.







Next is this cute little Oddish. I felt like making this a bit more simple and smooth.







The guy on the right I'm close to beating the shit out of in that is my faithful idiot friend Spammerton. These are characters from a webcomic that I am writing. There's no site up for it yet, so yeah.







Next is a Nidorino. I went more on the emphasis of the shades of blue and purple in this than anything else. 







I don't even know what I was going for in this.







And because I can.

Anywho, fire away with your replies and such.


----------



## Flazeah (Feb 10, 2009)

Ooh, the Seviper banner is pretty. The Oddish is adorable and I love the beautiful scene. The shadow over the Oddish is interesting too. I really like the lighting on the Nidorino and Scyther banners, and the Empoleon one is somewhat amusing. x3 It even looks suitably sincere in its expression.

 The text and, uhh, globby effects - sorry, I don't know what you call them - are cool on the Ponyta banner. :D I like the dots and the different colours. I'm guessing the orange is meant to represent the Fire-type and blue to match the shiny Ponyta's colouring. The lighter and darker forms of those colours look good and make a rather lovely effect.

 Also, I love the Kecleon banner, not least because the Kecleon's mouth is amazing. xD


----------

